

Study Reaffirms the Massive Impact Netflix Is Having on Pay TV - mark_l_watson
https://bgr.com/2015/06/30/netflix-cord-cutting-study-pay-tv-impact/

======
mark_l_watson
I am negotiating with my wife to cut out cable TV. Except for Turner Movie
Classics, which she likes, just about everything else is available streaming,
or renting.

